# Killington 11/23/11



## reefer (Nov 23, 2011)

After missing the first holiday storm on Halloween, no way I was going to take strike two and miss the Thanksgiving storm! Last minute call to head up solo this morning at 5:00am. Little sketchy but made pretty good time. Powderhounds were out early for the 10-12” of dense snow, totally bumped up everywhere in the afternoon. I’m sure they will probably groom a lot out. Too bad there wasn’t a cold front coming in because the snow stuck everywhere. Would be great to keep those guns pumping. Although the warmer weather should make for an excellent weekend at Killington.

Some shitty pictures I took in the middle of the day. First few runs were just go get it, and I never pulled it out later when everything got bumped up. I know I’m beat to hell……..met some cool K regulars today sharing some lift rides and a couple runs.
Happy Thanksgiving!

they got about this much snow


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 23, 2011)

Let me guess:

1 - some picnic table
2 - Powerline
3 - Reason/Upper East Fall
4 - Ridge Run
5 - Mouse Trap


----------



## reefer (Nov 23, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> Let me guess:
> 
> 1 - some picnic table
> 2 - Powerline
> ...




very impressive, that's the trail report....................


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 23, 2011)

looks awesome! good job geting after it!


----------



## Beast_Ed (Nov 23, 2011)

Dude, I'm in Sudbury - you shouldda picked me up at 5am !!!!!

<< Jealous >>

B-Stead


----------



## powhunter (Nov 24, 2011)

Good score reef!!


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 24, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Good score reef!!



Powhunter, sorry dude, you were one day too early, What a difference a day could make..


----------



## powhunter (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome mogul building snow

Steveo


----------



## bigbog (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice going...to you both.


----------



## reefer (Nov 25, 2011)

*got lucky.......*



rocojerry said:


> looks awesome! good job geting after it!



Got lucky...sometimes you do....was an awesome day




Beast_Ed said:


> Dude, I'm in Sudbury - you shouldda picked me up at 5am !!!!!
> << Jealous >>
> B-Stead



I'll try to do a better job in the trip forum, but I am way last minute a-lot........we'll definitely have to hitch up one of these days though.



powhunter said:


> Good score reef!!



wish you could have been there



Black Phantom said:


> Nice!



You should have a great weekend at your institution. Hope there's not too many little people there........





andyzee said:


> Powhunter, sorry dude, you were one day too early, What a difference a day could make..



I'll say. Nice pics Andy. Was semi-looking for you........figured you were there.




powhunter said:


> Awesome mogul building snow
> Steveo



sure was! 



bigbog said:


> Nice going...to you both.



...again, got lucky. Driving into a storm usually isn't the smartest thing. Luckily made great time to Concord, then the snow line hit and it was pretty much 50mph the whole way up 89 to VT. Many cars bit it.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 25, 2011)

reefer said:


> they got about this much snow



It looks like less snow on one table than another. So is that total natural snow there d'ya think?


----------



## reefer (Nov 25, 2011)

Abubob said:


> It looks like less snow on one table than another. So is that total natural snow there d'ya think?



The one in back is total snowfall! The front one was brushed off earlier in the day. An inch or two fell during skiing hours Wednesday..........


----------

